# New Mods



## Garden Knowm (Jul 15, 2007)

New moderatos approaching... man your battle stations people!!!

iloveyou

If you are not careful, you TOO can get turned into a MOD!!!!

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2007)

i won't hurt you.

lovelovelovelovelove


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 15, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!

sounds like a curse....
or a war
i'm armed with a blunt in one hand and bowl in the other

and maybe 1/2 a gram of iso hash

... it'll be a smoke out!!!!


draw!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> sounds like a curse....
> or a war
> ...



that kid looks 14 years old. what's up with that?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 15, 2007)

haha


i dunno
one of the reasons i liked this pic =]


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 15, 2007)

why add new mods most of the old ones are janky as is...do we really need more annoyence's....mods are nothing more than website rent-a-cops watch out for that flashlight...lol...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 15, 2007)

> why add new mods most of the old ones are janky as is...do we really need more annoyence's....mods are nothing more than website rent-a-cops watch out for that flashlight...lol...


Well considering there are only 5 mods with 15,000 people they do their best to keep the forum in line. When met with resistance of the forum users I can personally understand why they get on edge with some users. 

The users pick the mods so if you don't like who you voted for wait for the next election.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 15, 2007)

rollitup, if you can build it up to 10 mods, that'd only be 1600 users (remember, your at 16,000 now, you got another grand) per mod


... may seem like a lot but a lot more feesable than what you have now

best of luck with the selection process


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 15, 2007)

why do feel like you even need mods as adults we can all conduct ourselves accordingly...even when an altercation erupts we can work it out without police interference...an this voting process seems to be a populartiy game like highschool....it doesn't matter how much you know or how un-biased you are,just how many people like you...


----------



## GraF (Jul 15, 2007)

people only like them because they help- thats obviously the reason behind it..

Ive asked numerous people questions about their pics which are far more outstanding then some of the "helpers" around the site- but of course, you get no response from them- at all. They probably know of newer tricks/ better skills then some of the Mods here but they wont share- so why make a person that knows more/helps less a mod??? 

Im having a hard time finding that answer- possibly you have one...

GraF


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 15, 2007)

what im sayin is why have mods at all..let the people govern themselves..thats what most people think on here about normal socitiy so why not here...freedom threw chaos...


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 15, 2007)

dont the mods just delete and move threads and such you dont need anygrow knowledge to do that


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 15, 2007)

Regulators mount up.
LOL
Someone has to try to harness the chaos.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 15, 2007)

The mods are needed to run the site.it would be a right mess without them. They don't only help with questions regarding growing but also help out on technical probs that people get whilt using rollitup. so im all up for mods. theres easily a handful i could name who go out there way to help you.

MRbud


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 15, 2007)

im just sayin no one person whould have more or less power than another an if account are deleted or threads it should be done by vote...


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 15, 2007)

true if mods are picked in a popularity contest they could mess with you on popularity to if they dont like you i mean not many have went out of there way to help me


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 15, 2007)

ya i get more hlp from random people than anymods....or the fact that i have had verbel fistfights with one of the mods doesn't make them anymore useful then anyone else....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome FDD!!!!

YOU are the coolest!!!

lovelovelove


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> Welcome FDD!!!!
> 
> YOU are the coolest!!!
> 
> lovelovelove



thank you my friend.


----------



## hempie (Jul 18, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> ya i get more hlp from random people than anymods....or the fact that i have had verbel fistfights with one of the mods doesn't make them anymore useful then anyone else....


the only difference is that a few of these mods have a chip on their shoulder


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

well as so called mods or site "regulators" there veiws should always be open an un-biased other wise who knows what people will get banned for..i know i can say that i was threatened to be baned by a certain mod because i was right an he was upset about it...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 21, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well as so called mods or site "regulators" there veiws should always be open an un-biased other wise who knows what people will get banned for..i know i can say that i was threatened to be baned by a certain mod because i was right an he was upset about it...


watch it bro... or you may get banned for talking about getting banned.. cause you may manifest what you are talk about... this is called pure intention.. 



iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 21, 2007)

hempie said:


> the only difference is that a few of these mods have a chip on their shoulder


what kind of chip..?


Hempie, do I know you from cc.com....?

there was a hempie at that site also.. he got banned from the chat room.. he was always nice to me.... but he had troble with the mods..

Are you that guy?

iloveyou


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 21, 2007)

Mods are a great thing to have as I found out yesterday Thanks FDD by the way


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2007)

ThatPirateGuy said:


> Mods are a great thing to have as I found out yesterday Thanks FDD by the way




you're welcome. i do it for the love.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 21, 2007)

who are all the current mods and mods to be now adays anyways?


----------



## mogie (Jul 22, 2007)

They belong to a highly guarded group that is held in secret. They hold blood rituals and dance naked under the full moon. This is when they offer the hermies up to the ganja god.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 22, 2007)

I heard the mods do alot of LSD with the president at that ritual and something about baby sacrifice....


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 22, 2007)

I heard they do LST at their meetings, as for the babies that wouldn't surprise me....lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> the only difference is that a few of these mods have a chip on their shoulder


Hempie and az grow, the two brains of rollitup.org. Az, I've got you on ignore due to your impaired mental ability. Although I can read when you are quoted, and I doubt very much that you could ever last very long in a verbal fist-fight.

Hempie, you have a chip on your shoulder. Do you view the mod's as authority figures? If you do, then you are too young for this site. There's no us and them, only us.


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hempie and az grow, the two brains of rollitup.org. Az, I've got you on ignore due to your impaired mental ability. Although I can read when you are quoted, and I doubt very much that you could ever last very long in a verbal fist-fight.
> 
> Hempie, you have a chip on your shoulder. Do you view the mod's as authority figures? If you do, then you are too young for this site. There's no us and them, only us.


i view mods as a nuisance that need to be eradicated. i behave for the most part. but when ppl talk shit especially when a mod does and just for the sake of hearing themselves. then they need to be removed.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> i view mods as a nuisance that need to be eradicated. i behave for the most part. but when ppl talk shit especially when a mod does and just for the sake of hearing themselves. then they need to be removed.


Hmmm, your words seem pretty conclusive to me. Is GK right, were you banned from that other site for fucking with the mod's all the time?

You hold a grudge. Well let me tell you something hempie, we're not those mod's that gave you such a hard time on that other site. Now, just let the tears flow. Just let it all out mate. You'll feel better when it's over.


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> i view mods as a nuisance that need to be eradicated. i behave for the most part. but when ppl talk shit especially when a mod does and just for the sake of hearing themselves. then they need to be removed.


 
Sure, anyone want to vote? There is like 3 people bitching. That wont go very far. Sorry. If you guys would quit cussing each other and disrespecting each other we wouldnt have to step in. Use your mind and out smart someone. Dont resort to cussing at each other. It makes you look weak.


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hmmm, your words seem pretty conclusive to me. Is GK right, were you banned from that other site for fucking with the mod's all the time?
> 
> You hold a grudge. Well let me tell you something hempie, we're not those mod's that gave you such a hard time on that other site. Now, just let the tears flow. Just let it all out mate. You'll feel better when it's over.


who is gk? this is the only grow site ive ever come to.. and you gave a perfect example. mods out of control.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> who is gk? this is the only grow site ive ever come to.. and you gave a perfect example. mods out of control.


No wonder you and az get on so well. There's no getting through to you at all, is there? Belligerent is a word i think best describes you, look it up.


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> No wonder you and az get on so well. There's no getting through to you at all, is there? Belligerent is a word i think best describes you, look it up.


you and fdd ruin my thread by talking shit. then you bring it over here. then fdd gives me a warning for calling you mods a nuisance. which isnt against the rules. youre all out of control and it needs to be stopped.


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> who is gk? this is the only grow site ive ever come to.. and you gave a perfect example. mods out of control.


GK = Garden Knowm. 

Yes he is messing with you but he didnt cuss you so I cant do anything. Its fine if you argue but the profanity is what getting these threads locked and infractions given. If everyone just got along.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> you and fdd ruin my thread by talking shit. then you bring it over here. then fdd gives me a warning for calling you mods a nuisance. which isnt against the rules. youre all out of control and it needs to be stopped.


It was a warning for your attitude, not any particular wordage. It's only a warning. Says, "behave yourself hempie... you're starting to lose control."

Why are you so belligerent?


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> It was a warning for your attitude, not any particular wordage. It's only a warning. Says, "behave yourself hempie... you're starting to lose control."
> 
> Why are you so belligerent?


for my attitude? you and fdd spoke shit for 20 damn pages in my thread. if i get a warning for saying nothing wrong at all then you and fdd need to be banned. you singled me out. why? because you cant handle being wrong. so think by giving me a warning that you will have the last word.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> for my attitude? you and fdd spoke shit for 20 damn pages in my thread. if i get a warning for saying nothing wrong at all then you and fdd need to be banned. you singled me out. why? because you cant handle being wrong. so think by giving me a warning that you will have the last word.


I enjoy being wrong, this means I have learned something. There is little point in arguing for the sake of it, it gets us nowhere.

With how bad your nitrogen def' was it could take up to two weeks to get right. Not good when you're half way through flower. This has happened to me twice. The first time the plant never really recovered, had all it's fan leaves missing 6 weeks in. The second time it took it about 10 days to recover, even then the plant wasn't 100%. Lost out on a few ounces because of that. No doubt it will happen to me again. all we can do, is try to learn from our mistakes.


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I enjoy being wrong, this means I have learned something. There is little point in arguing for the sake of it, it gets us nowhere.
> 
> With how bad your nitrogen def' was it could take up to two weeks to get right. Not good when you're half way through flower. This has happened to me twice. The first time the plant never really recovered, had all it's fan leaves missing 6 weeks in. The second time it took it about 10 days to recover, even then the plant wasn't 100%. Lost out on a few ounces because of that. No doubt it will happen to me again. all we can do, is try to learn from our mistakes.


if so you would of listened to what i had to say. instead you and fdd pushed and pushed and pushed. was no need in it. if you didn't like what i stated about my plant and the choice i made then you should of left my thread instead of ruining it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

'have', hempie 'have'. not fucking 'of'.


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

as stated above. if you don't like it then move on. im tired of your drama. the end


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Aug 1, 2007)

do me a favor an someone quote what im about to say so that skunk will see it....as for not lasting long in a verbal fistfight i can stand my own to any so called smartass,skunk in our first encounters you called me an intelegent guy for what i had to say but as time moved on an i began to dis-agree with you whole heartedly you began to make statement's on how 1/4 of everything i said was intelegent then now all you can say is that im retarded.but since you first called me smart i think now your just being dis-respectful an with accordance to the rules you should be banned for hating on a more evolved life form...end quote....as for the mods meh whatever i see cops everyday an i dont talk to them as i wont you....peace threw chaos..


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Aug 1, 2007)

> Az, I've got you on ignore due to your impaired mental ability


 isnt this the same as an insult..so i think someone needs banning


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> do me a favor an someone quote what im about to say so that skunk will see it....as for not lasting long in a verbal fistfight i can stand my own to any so called smartass,skunk in our first encounters you called me an intelegent guy for what i had to say but as time moved on an i began to dis-agree with you whole heartedly you began to make statement's on how 1/4 of everything i said was intelegent then now all you can say is that im retarded.but since you first called me smart i think now your just being dis-respectful an with accordance to the rules you should be banned for hating on a more evolved life form...end quote....as for the mods meh whatever i see cops everyday an i dont talk to them as i wont you....peace threw chaos..


both fdd and skunk should have their mod status removed then a infraction placed on their account. if you read my thread in marijuana problems you will see them violate the rules time and time again. there seems to be a dbl standard.


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> isnt this the same as an insult..so i think someone needs banning


the mods of this site confirm our every allegation. is why mods need to be cycled.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Aug 1, 2007)

thats right..another topic i was correct about..


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 1, 2007)

i'm stepping in now. quite frankly, i'm getting tired of all the bickering. you guys remind me of gamecocks, strutting and crowing, ready to peck each others' eyes out.

if i were modding on this site, i'd probably give you all an infraction. the problem here is not the insulting, but the instigating. skunk, hempie, az, you are ALL instigating each other to say more, to do more... just stop. if you don't like someone, just ignore them. this means not only do you not read the posts, you don't respond. just let it go.

at this rate you'll all be dead in a few years from massive coronaries. so much stress and tension....

please guys, calm down. just let it go. can't we just be friends?

love, kp


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Aug 1, 2007)

personally kp i would let it go..but after skunk said if he ever met me he would kick my ass..well that turns shit into a new game..then i left forawhile came back decided that he was ignoring me so i kept his name from my posts..but now that he put something up again about me..basically i must say fuck him.. sorry if that upsets you but people should watch what they say to eachother in the first place...


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i'm stepping in now. quite frankly, i'm getting tired of all the bickering. you guys remind me of gamecocks, strutting and crowing, ready to peck each others' eyes out.
> 
> if i were modding on this site, i'd probably give you all an infraction. the problem here is not the insulting, but the instigating. skunk, hempie, az, you are ALL instigating each other to say more, to do more... just stop. if you don't like someone, just ignore them. this means not only do you not read the posts, you don't respond. just let it go.
> 
> ...


lol she got crunk.. thats hilarious. lol


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 1, 2007)

Done......


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 1, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> personally kp i would let it go..but after skunk said if he ever met me he would kick my ass..well that turns shit into a new game..then i left forawhile came back decided that he was ignoring me so i kept his name from my posts..but now that he put something up again about me..basically i must say fuck him.. sorry if that upsets you but people should watch what they say to eachother in the first place...


true, people should have more respect for each other. that is a great generalization, as this is a world over problem.

i'm a firm believer in freedom of speach. i reserve my right to say anything i want to say, and i don't hold it against someone to speak their mind. but, you must also consider that you are not going to be kicking each others' asses. you are looking at a screen, you are fighting with a screen. it's pointless.

kp


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> but, you must also consider that you are not going to be kicking each others' asses. you are looking at a screen, you are fighting with a screen. it's pointless.
> 
> kp


Window Warriors.lol


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Window Warriors.lol


lol, that was funny


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

All this bitching about nothing is going too far now. I feel I have tried to keep the mood light, and I can assure you not a frown has furrowed my brow. I have laughed much, and now as things wind down they've stopped being funny.

Hempie will post pic's of his 4 gallon root-bound plant, with lush new greenery tomorrow and prove everybody wrong.

All will be well again in the house of rollitup.


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> All this bitching about nothing is going too far now. I feel I have tried to keep the mood light, and I can assure you not a frown has furrowed my brow. I have laughed much, and now as things wind down they've stopped being funny.
> 
> Hempie will post pic's of his 4 gallon root-bound plant, with lush new greenery tomorrow and prove everybody wrong.
> 
> All will be well again in the house of rollitup.


kp is on. ask her how my plant looks.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> kp is on. ask her how my plant looks.


i'm quite happy to wait for your pic's.


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> i'm quite happy to wait for your pic's.


then shut your trap for a day and try not to ruin anyone elses thread.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> then shut your trap for a day and try not to ruin anyone elses thread.


that's instigating; here's what you could have said....

"well, you'll just have to wait and see. pix tomorrow  "

see? it's not hard to be nice and still say what you have to say


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> that's instigating; here's what you could have said....
> 
> "well, you'll just have to wait and see. pix tomorrow  "
> 
> see? it's not hard to be nice and still say what you have to say


being nice doesn't work. ive tried it. how many times did i say i would post pics? how many times was i hounded? just think about it.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm beginning to wonder if this dude didn't instigate this whole "drama" situation to recruit. That's low hempie.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

Why don't you hound on over to green passion.com and never come back.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if this dude didn't instigate this whole "drama" situation to recruit. That's low hempie.


That's exactly what's going on here. The only drama is in hempie's head. i think he's had enough of this site and is looking for a new home. 

Hempie, close the door on the way out.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 1, 2007)

No doubt...with the rest of those....idk what to even call them.....poor excuses for human life.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 1, 2007)

How do you betray like that? Almost the equivalent of snitching.....guess that explains the parties involved at that site.


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

your assumptions may make you look more foolish than you already are. id be careful i were you.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 1, 2007)

Careful of what? You? come on kid.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> How do you betray like that? Almost the equivalent of snitching.....guess that explains the parties involved at that site.


I don't know how they can show their faces around here. The site is an exact copy of this one, only blue and with hardly any members.

Seems like a safe haven for the exiles of rollitup.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 1, 2007)

all that growing knowledge there....your going to end up with..a freezer burnt (from dry ice), yellow leafed, nutrient burned, copied and pasted, prematurely harvested plant, in a hempy bucket


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> your assumptions may make you look more foolish than you already are. id be careful i were you.


Wow hempie, you still here? 

If you dislike being here so much why don't you hurry up and go?


----------



## hempie (Aug 1, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Careful of what? You? come on kid.


you and about 4 other idiots ruined my thread. making you look foolish. then the same people began insisting that it was 1 problem even though it wasnt. this also made you all stupid. then you cant help yourself from starting drama in a new thread...but yet im a kid.. thats funny. grow up.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 1, 2007)

It's cause he already read all videoman's stuff he done copied and pasted from other sites and claimed it as his....or i'll rephrase, that he has let others interpret as his ideas.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 1, 2007)

hey, anybody ever hear of a guy named jesus?

dead and gone now, i guess

but he said something once, to the effect "turn the other cheek"


now... i'm not at all a religious guy... i hate "religion" to be honest with you

but there have been lots of good people, who did lots of good things, and had lots of GREAT ideas


that's one of the great ones...





i love you all

come over and smoke? better hurry, my homegrowns almost gone... first come first serve!!!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 1, 2007)

Jesus was a bad motherfvcker.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 1, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Jesus was a bad motherfvcker.


...jesus had some good ideas... i'll leave it at that...    

lol


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 1, 2007)

that sucker owes me 20 bucks


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

remember this? https://www.rollitup.org/support/20559-rollitup-any-mod.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

hempie said:


> you and about 4 other idiots ruined my thread. making you look foolish. then the same people began insisting that it was 1 problem even though it wasnt. this also made you all stupid. then you cant help yourself from starting drama in a new thread...but yet im a kid.. thats funny. grow up.



i'll fix it.  my part anyway.


----------



## cali-high (Aug 1, 2007)

i would like to join the mod crew ...fdd i could be an asset 


The Game


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 1, 2007)

cali-high said:


> i would like to join the mod crew ...fdd i could be an asset
> 
> 
> The Game


ooh ooh, me too!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

i need all the help i can get. my pm box is blowing up and my outdoor plants are wilted. it takes an hour and a half to do each. i have an hour and a half. what do i do?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 1, 2007)

Get a laptop with wi fi.
An assistant sounds good to.
Maybe you can pay someone in bud like me.
hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

whew done.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> whew done.


lol, with which one?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

both. it's a slow night. the weather cooled so i did a quick feeding. not to much in my pm box.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> both. it's a slow night. the weather cooled so i did a quick feeding. not to much in my pm box.


alls well 

have you seen kie's purple nlx? sorry, ocd...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> alls well
> 
> have you seen kie's purple nlx? sorry, ocd...



no i haven't.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 1, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/224381-post140.html


----------

